# Healthy, then once a week or every two weeks?



## Saphellae (May 20, 2008)

I really hate the idea of giving up the meals I love to make the most, so I'm wondering..

I want Nick and I to follow a healthier meal plan.  If I do this, would it be okay to make a nice sunday dinner, once a week? Or would that be too much?  Every second sunday, would that be better?

I mean, it wouldn't be something like fries smothered in gravy with curd, with two hot dogs kinda thing lol.. it'll be as healthy as I can make the meal, like a really nice stir fry, or ribs, whatever we want kind of thing.  We try and eat fairly healthy nonetheless, but it isn't enough to help with our weight loss.

Need help!


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 20, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> We try and eat fairly healthy nonetheless, but it isn't enough to help with our weight loss.


 
Diet alone isn't enough...you must excercise on a regular basis, too.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2008)

To answer your question a once-a-week cheat day is just fine!

And bowlingshirt is right - it takes some calorie burning too - just walking will help.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2008)

everything in moderation. 

Activity is key, but also, a healthy balanced meal helps. Also, instead of 3 squares a day, snack through out on small healthy snacks to kick start the metabolism.

I have said a million times, it is ok to give into cravings, or enjoy that meal you really like, if you don't, then the next time you have it you WILL over do it.


----------



## Saphellae (May 20, 2008)

Activity is a given, I'm talking about food intake. Specifically, one "cheat" meal a week.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2008)

no worries. Unless you are dining on 6lbs of bacon wrapped butter on the "off" day, you will be fine.


----------



## Saphellae (May 20, 2008)

Great, thanks LOL

There goes my plan for dining on bacon wrapped scallops all day.. LOL!!


Or better yet.. regular bacon wrapped in peameal bacon on a bed of thick sliced maple bacon topped with scallop FLAVORED bacon grease.


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Activity is a given, I'm talking about food intake. Specifically, one "cheat" meal a week.


Of course you can make a decent Sunday dinner without having to worry about it being healthy if you remember two things: 

First of all, try to keep the balance of your meal as close to 30% protein, 30% fat (less than 10% saturated), and 40% carbohydrates.

Second, practice portion control. A serving of meat or poultry is 4 ounces, not counting the bones, unless you plan on eating the bones, of course. A serving of yellow or green vegetables is 1 cup, cooked. A serving of carbohydrates such as potaotes, rice, or macaroni, is 1/2 cup cooked. Do not count peas or corn as vegetables. They are carbohydrates. Salad is a free-for-all. You can eat as much as you like, as long as you limit the dressing to 2 tablespoons. I've actually seen Graham Kerr apply 1 tablespoon of vinegar based salad dressing to 12 ounces of salad by using his salad spinner. I wouldn't recommend trying this with thousand island or ranch dressing, though. You can even have dessert, if you limit the portion size. Take a tip from Mrs. Smith, of the frozen fuit pies Smiths. According to the packaging, one serving is 1/12th of a pie. Good luck cutting a nine-inch diameter pie into 12 pieces, and good luck again getting the first slice out of the pie tin!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2008)

And, if one day a week you want pizza just eat it.  It's called a "cheat" day for a reason


----------



## Saphellae (May 20, 2008)

LOL sounds great! 

During the week I'll be looking forward to that Sunday dinner. It'll get me through the week!


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2008)

enjoy your "cheat day" it shouldn't hurt your diet at all. just make sure u get back on track on mon. this from someone that needs to lose 30 pounds. lol i know how to do it, just don't do it. 

babe


----------



## Saphellae (May 20, 2008)

I have to lose 30 lbs too babe.. I am 190 and 5'7.. I couldn't believe it when I stepped on the scale..  I'd like to lose 40-45.   I worked in an office where there was always a food temptation until january, so I put on alot of weight there.. ugh.


----------



## luvs (May 21, 2008)

i'm thin & healthy & indulge often enough to keep my stomach from growling.
i say, indulge Sundays if you want!


----------



## Satsuma (May 25, 2008)

If it means that it'll be easier for you to stick to a healthy diet every other day, I say go for it. You only live once, why torture yourself? 

I hope you thoroughly enjoy your next Sunday dinner.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2008)

Go walking everyday....Even on "cheat' day


----------



## Caine (May 26, 2008)

Satsuma said:


> You only live once, why torture yourself?


Because you want to make the 'once' last as long as possible? 
Besides, eating healthfully, in the correct proportions, is not torture, unless you're some kind of a glutton.


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree that a cheat day can still be healthy.  Healthy food does not mean nasty food.  I was talking to my sister the other day, and we did not know we were being raised healthy.  Mom taught me that every meal should have as many colors of the rainbow as possible.  I was astonished when the military stationed me in North Dakota, and the local folk pretty much only ate food that was white or gray.  The man who ran the chow hall used to call me up on occasion.  "Claire, I heard you made a great XXXX; let's talk, how can I make it for 100 guys?"  Just think color, reallly.  But mostly, the fact that you are making a meal for your loved ones overwhelms almost anything you can do negatively.  Just make sure there is a good salad and veggie (and I don't mean corn or peas, they count more as a starch).  I had a guy who sold me veggies in Florida who thought I was a vegetarian!  No ... I was just raised that every meal should have green (not boiled to death gray), and red or orange (no, not candied).  Include that in your meal and you'll be OK.


----------



## Aera (Jul 7, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I have to lose 30 lbs too babe.. I am 190 and 5'7.. I couldn't believe it when I stepped on the scale.. I'd like to lose 40-45. I worked in an office where there was always a food temptation until january, so I put on alot of weight there.. ugh.


 
One of the easiest first steps to losing fat is to eliminate all the refined carbs in your diet. Stick to whole grains, fruits and veggies only for you carbs.  If you're not gonna do anything else, do at least that. If you are willing to do other things and are serious, your diet should be as clean as possible. Most fats should be healthy fats, proteins should be lean.  Cardio activity at least 20 minutes a day 4-5 days a week, and some kind of weight or resistance training 3-4 days a week. This is for starters.


----------



## Dina (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm certainly taking some of the advise here.  I've gained over 30 pounds since I stayed home and I hate it.  I'm to blame since I've really let go of myself with not enough exercise and not really watching what I eat.  Once we get home from vacation, I'm starting my walking, weight lifting and healthy eating.  Sigh...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 7, 2008)

Changing your diet and exercising more are both key and important. Volumes are written on both so I won't go into all the details. But a couple of tips that have helped me and my wife over time:
Take the stairs not the elevator (I employ the 4 floor rule, anything above the 4th floor I am taking the elevator!)
If you work somewhere that has bike trails or is a bike friendly area (like here in Chicago we have a bike lane) then take your car part way to work, and ride your bike the rest of the way to work. That one also helps to burn off any aggravation after a day in the office and you will be amazed how quickly you get back to your car!
Working with your doctor and sharing your daily routine, you can work up a calorie chart to help you determine what your appropriate intake is. Then, use this guideline to 'save' up a few calories during the week to splurge on your Sunday cheat day so it has less impact.
Drink lots of water, I don't know why that one works or the mechanics around it, but it seems to help. Just remember when you step on the scale that water is still in you.
Weight yourself at the same time each day, we always do it first thing in the morning, well second thing in the morning, potty comes first. This will give you more consistent readings day by day.
And there is probably a billion more of these, but don't try em all at once!! You will overload. First do one thing, then when you have it down pat and 'routine' move on to the next. Patients and the turtle win over the rabbit every time if you are looking for long term permanent weight loss.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 7, 2008)

I should have added in the last year she is down 25lbs and I am down 30lbs doing things this way. A friend of ours that did the Bariatric surgery has lost 42lbs in the last year. Only 12lbs more with the surgery than doing it naturally.
I have had enough of surgery, my vote goes naturally! Plus she looks 'funny' cause she didn't exercise during this so it all just kinda hangs there...yick.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 8, 2008)

Claire said:


> I agree that a cheat day can still be healthy.  Healthy food does not mean nasty food.  I was talking to my sister the other day, and we did not know we were being raised healthy.  Mom taught me that every meal should have as many colors of the rainbow as possible.  I was astonished when the military stationed me in North Dakota, and the local folk pretty much only ate food that was white or gray.  The man who ran the chow hall used to call me up on occasion.  "Claire, I heard you made a great XXXX; let's talk, how can I make it for 100 guys?"  Just think color, reallly.  But mostly, the fact that you are making a meal for your loved ones overwhelms almost anything you can do negatively.  Just make sure there is a good salad and veggie (and I don't mean corn or peas, they count more as a starch).  I had a guy who sold me veggies in Florida who thought I was a vegetarian!  No ... I was just raised that every meal should have green (not boiled to death gray), and red or orange (no, not candied).  Include that in your meal and you'll be OK.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
                      What she said 

Also think Asian (Chinese, Japanese, Thai and Korean curries, stir-fries and soups), Middle Eastern and Indian food - these dishes are loaded with low-fat, high-veggie, tremendously tasty ingredients. If you dine on these all week, then there's no problem at all indulging yourselves once a week. Although once you start eating this way, you may not feel deprived anymore 

I've read that if people eat a cup of soup or a salad before the main dish, they eat less during the rest of the meal. DH used to load his plate with pasta, then complain he was too full to eat his salad, so I started serving it first. Also, he started buying the spray salad dressing - he likes that.

In the winter, I make a big pot of minestrone or chicken soup, which he loves, and we have a cup of that before dinner. It does make a difference.


----------

